

Fuduntu Weekly Update - Improving Terminal - Fewt
http://www.fewt.com/2011/04/fuduntu-weekly-update-improving.html

======
mooism2
Not a particularly good April Fools.

But it had potential. _"...we identified that Windows users have an extremely
good experience with their terminal program "command.com"."_

Really? Why? Give me steadily less plausible reasons and see how ridiculous a
conclusion you can get to while still keeping your face straight.

But instead you skipped straight to _"...through our strategic partnership
with Microsoft, command.com is now available to all existing Fuduntu users."_

The joy of reading a good April Fools is getting sucked in. It's the feeling
of peeking through the looking glass and wondering _what would life be like if
command.com really was the best terminal[1]? How awesome would Windows have to
be for that to be true? Or how abysmal the unices?_ It's spotting the jape
safely before the end but still a fair way in from the beginning.

Going straight from "oh, really?" to "no, not really" is just a waste of
everyone's time.

[1]: command.com is not a terminal

